# Albino Bristle nose pleco



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I have just adopted an Albino Bristle nose pleco and He is living now in my 10 gal with driftwood and live plants/filter. He is small but will soon be moved to my 20 gal


What do I feed him ?

any tips?

The tank will be converted into a NPT soon which is why he isnt in there yet. 

I have never kept any species of pleco before. He looks so cool :-D


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The bristle/bushy nose plecos_ (Ancistrus_ sp.) are pretty neat fish-I have a breeding tank of the long fin albinos. Easy to care for and to spawn. (_see pic in my album and 55gal NPT thread_)

Good that you plan on moving it to a 20gal with real wood and plants....they need to rasp on wood to help with digestion.
I feed mine algae wafers daily and a shrimp wafer weekly-along with fresh blanched veggies....they love spinach, zucchini, green beans, sweet potatoes, cucumbers....I also keep wood outside in rain barrels to grow algae on that I will swap out every week or so-especially when I have a clutch of fry just coming out of the nest.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

So that's why he sucks on the driftwood all day! lol The wood is in my 10 gal, I bought it for him specifically but I'm planning on also getting a larger piece for the 20 gal. 

He's starting to grow and he cleaned out my 10 gal of algae, SO FAST! but I started feeding him algae pellets and I have sinking shrimp pellets that I feed my corycats. 

Cool ! I am glad to hear he will be alright. He is stuck to the driftwood as we speak ! 

I call it a he and yet I really don't know if it is a HE or a SHE, He has some spikes growing though, hopefully once he grows I will know better. 

He was originally in an extremely overstocked 5 gal tank. I convinced the girl to give him to me , she decided she wanted another one, threw the other one in the tank and the fish all died. :frustrated:


UGH I feel like these people don't care at all!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i love my albino bristlenose pleco too. so cute! how big is he/she so far?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I want to say below 3 inches. I have a male Halfmoon betta in that tank and he isnt as big as my betta.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't know why but my Halfmoon betta is BIG lol


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

lol how cute xD my bn pleco is probably 2 inches. i call it a she because i haven't spotted any bristles.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it's a He because there is a couple coming in on his head/nose. So I think it is a boy.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

cool


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

So you can keep them in a 20G?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Tikibirds said:


> So you can keep them in a 20G?



The bristle/bushy nose plecos_ (Ancistrus_ sp.)..Yes, one will be fine in a 20gal long term IMO/E...I keep the younger one in my 10gal for about 3-4 months then swap them out for another smaller/younger pleco...I kinda do a rotation since I always have a new clutch of babies.....
They get about 5-6inches and I will start to see bristle on the males at about 6-8 months more or less....and they keep growing and curling as they age. Female will have small straight bristle just on the tip sometimes as they get older-but nothing like the male....
Here is a pic of some babies








A male with bristles...


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! He is still super young so he's got lil pimple like tiny bristles. He is now in my 20 gal Npt  he loves driftwood lol. I will update with pics after this weekend


----------

